# Think I found a cart! Tell me what you think?



## 4horses

This one is for sale for $350. It looks decent and is about the only horse cart I can find in my area under $600. I looked at a wood meadowbrook but it was going to be way too heavy for me to move. 

My only concern is the tires. Would they be safe to use for now? I would only be working in the arena for the time being- at least until my mare is trained. I think if I wanted to drive out of the yard, the tires would need replacing? How difficult is it to replace the tires? 

Any idea how much it costs to replace the tires? and where I could get that done at? I was thinking it may need motorcycle tires? 

Here is a picture:


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Refresh my memory. How big is your horse? The cart looks small. What are the measurements? You want to make sure it fits before you buy it. The older wire wheeled carts are hard to get rid of sometimes. 

The tires are easy to replace, the wheels are more difficult and more expensive. But most important is finding out what size cart you need.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Also, those look like closed marathon shafts. Sorta. Which means any harness you get will have to have the quick release tug loops.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Also, those look like closed marathon shafts. Sorta. Which means any harness you get will have to have the quick release tug loops.


You are right, I didn't even see that, It seems strange to have shaft ends on that cart.


----------



## 4horses

I'm not sure on the measurements. I will have to ask. I have no idea what the proper measurements are for marathon shafts compared with standard shafts. 

My mare is about 15'2 hands. The owner said she has used the cart on horses between 14'3 and 15'2 so I'm hoping it will fit.


----------



## greentree

The tires should be OK, although, as you know, I despise pneumatic tires, only because I CANNOT keep air in them. You can get inner tubes at the bicycle shop. 

If the lady still has horses, ask her to slip the cart up to one, so you can get a perspective on size. 

Nancy

ETA another thought.....never mind.


----------



## Cherie

It has been a long time since I have had a cart, but it looks pretty small (like cobb sized) and pretty light made. Also, the seat has no springs so would be really rough riding on any area that is not groomed smooth. 

I am going to start looking for a cart next spring. My back and hips are getting so bad it is getting hard to ride at all now, so I am thinking about taking up driving.


----------



## jimmy

I think the cart is miles too dear,and I would be surprised if it fits a big horse\pony although pics can be deceptive,the wheels are very weak looking and wouldent stand much of a knock and as one of the other posters said there is no suspension to it ,I know a lot of exercise carts don't have spring suspension but you would at least want some under the seat,,personally I think it will be a bone shaker,and if I was buying it ,I would want to give fifty or sixty pounds for it ,which would be about eighty or ninety dollars,thats only my opinion though


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Cherie said:


> It has been a long time since I have had a cart, but it looks pretty small (like cobb sized) and pretty light made. Also, the seat has no springs so would be really rough riding on any area that is not groomed smooth.
> 
> I am going to start looking for a cart next spring. My back and hips are getting so bad it is getting hard to ride at all now, so I am thinking about taking up driving.



That's totally awesome! I've been trying to get someone I know to sell off the Arab she never rides and get a small or a mini to drive instead. Don't think she'd ever do it though.

I'm so in love with driving. Riding's fun too, but driving... I'll be able to do that _forever_. Even when I can't ride no more.


----------



## greentree

OK, here is my other thought... I wonder if they added the loops to make the shafts long enough for a bigger horse? Since the loops only have to go to the saddle, not all the way to the shoulder.....


----------



## 4horses

Those tires do make me nervous. And for the cost of replacing or upgrading the tires, I might as well buy something better. From the limited research I have done, replacing the tires with motorcycle wheels would be about $200. Does that sound about right?

What do you think of this one?
Kingston Saddlery Supply

I'm not sure what I think about the adjustable shafts though...


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

I have a Kingston with the big motorcycle wheels. It's not a Frey Sprint (the cart of my dreams) but it's not a bad cart at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

I had one of these carts. The air valve on one posed a problem until it was changed. Mine fit my 14.2 hh arab. A taller horse would have tipped it back a little. I didn't use the seat but a plank while training the horse to drive. That way if something started going very wrong I could easily bail out the back. And one day it happened. I was ok. Had I been using the seat I wouldn't be telling you about it.


----------



## 4horses

Saddlebag, you are referring to the used cart right not the Kingston?

California Dreaming- How does your Kingston handle different terrain? Most of the trails around here are grass or sand with some roots. I would probably not be doing hills. Most of the hilly trails get washed out after rain. Mostly I will be working in the arena, at least starting out.

Not too bouncy? No problems with flats? Does your Kingston have the adjustable shafts?

I'm not planning on showing- I would need a new truck if I did that and that is not in the budget.


----------



## Saddlebag

Oh yes, the used cart with wire spokes. Presently I'm drooling over a Todd Frey but transportation is the big issue as some carriers charge exhorbitant fees for the paper work to bring across the Can. US border. Add that to the carrier fees and the cart becomes way too costly.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Saddlebag said:


> Oh yes, the used cart with wire spokes. Presently I'm drooling over a Todd Frey but transportation is the big issue as some carriers charge exhorbitant fees for the paper work to bring across the Can. US border. Add that to the carrier fees and the cart becomes way too costly.


If you can swing it Saddlebag, IE if you are even close to being able to afford the frey cart, Get one! I just saw one up close and personal and it will be the last cart you buy. AND i believe that the resale value is terrific.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Aren't those Freys gorgeous? I'm madly in love with the Stingray but until I have the funding to make showing in CDE possible, it's just a dream. The same goes for the Sprint. 

4horses, it does pretty well on gravlax terrain and grass. The ring I usually drive in has deeper sand in the middle and while it's a rad bumpy druving through, it's not really that bad. 

The cart does have the adjustable shafts. When I get home to my computer, I'll try to put up some video and pictures for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

Madison is a long drive from here. Taffy, an AHA moment. Numerous Americans come to this area in may, actually thousands come for the great fishing and clean lakes. Oh, now the cogs are turning. I'm looking at the Sprint as I think in this area it would have better resale than a marathon style as it really hasn't caught on here yet. Taffy, without breaking the bank, what would you recommend for a harness? The Sprint is an easy entry style so I imagine a breastplate style will work. It is so difficult to chose when I can't see it in person.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

So here we go.






Just after I got the Kingston easy entry cart. I still had the 24" bike tires on it, but it didn pretty good on the asphalt grindings and on grass, as well as the arena without being too bumpy.

And in the arena






It's a little jouncy, although I think part of that problem was the wheel size being only 24" and well, it's only got the coil springs compared to the Frey Sprint that has ultra shock protectors or something (but then there's a reason why that one costs 3 grand, y'know)






Sorry it's kinda blurry, dunno what happened to it after I uploaded it. But that's after the 24" bike wheel went flat, and I just said the heck with it, and got the 32" motorcycle wheels Which are AWESOME. Solid spoke, thick tires. So far, so good. I think the height helps a lot, keeps the cart from bouncing as much because it was lower down than the horse. The shafts are level with the higher wheels which is nice too.

Sorry I don't have any video of me driving outside the arena withe the big tires.


----------



## Saddlebag

Where did you get the larger tire and rims? Kingston won't sell outside mainland US. They seem to work much better. When I had a similar version cart for my 14.2hh I was looking directly at his pooper, not the nicest view. I didn't know bigger wheels were available.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Saddlebag said:


> Where did you get the larger tire and rims? Kingston won't sell outside mainland US. They seem to work much better. When I had a similar version cart for my 14.2hh I was looking directly at his pooper, not the nicest view. I didn't know bigger wheels were available.


From Kingston. Sorry. :-|

I know what you mean though! I got the extended seat brackets too which are 2" higher. Instead of looking at this:










I'm looking at this:










More back, less butt. :lol:


----------



## Clayton Taffy

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> More back, less butt. :lol:


I think this might be my new mantra for 2014.


----------



## Saddlebag

Dreaming, what hub size did you get? I'm thinking of, for now, enquiring if my old cart may be up for sale. The people who bo' it but didn't use it. It's been sitting outside a long time so I would even consider using the original wheels. The best part is they're only an hour away but frequently drive within a mi. of my place.


----------



## Saddlebag

I've been in contact with Todd Frey. Shipping will run about $375 to the Cdn border. I'm facing a two hour drive to fetch it. If I want the one in stock there is an additional crating charge of $250. If I wait until their own truck is heading west, there's no crating fee. On a $3000 cart I will also get hit with Canadian taxes of 13%. The $3000 cart is quickly becoming a $4000 cart. I'm having second thoughts because I won't be competing as there's not enough interest around here or even close except for minis. NB I see a boo boo in my previous post. It should read "I wouldn't even consider using the original wheels."


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Saddlebag, that is such a tough call.
I know what you are going through, they don't nickle and dime you to death, they $100 you to death.
All I can say is, it is sort of like my trailer shopping, I find something close to what I want, but for a little more I can get exactly what I want. I tell my hubby that if we get into a pinch, I will sell it. My horse trailer is $1000ing me to death!
The sprints are nice, plenty of room for two big adults or an adult and two children, I really like the size of the seat.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Those Frey Sprints will break your heart. They're such delightfully lovely carts, but oh, the expense. Driving sure can be an expensive aspect of the horse world, you can obviously get saddles that range from $10-$1000+, but with driving, you have to get a cart and a harness and oh the money needed! I'm dearly madly in love with the Frey Stingrays. I love how they look, but if I ever had enough money, I'd hardly be able to use it.

I guess the easiest thing for me is to just upgrade what I have and be happy with that for now. I saw a nifty thing about an add-on suspension system for the easy entry carts that I'll look into more, and someday, with some curved shafts, I might just get closer to having something that kind of sort of looks like a Frey. Like having a Sorny instead of a Sony. :lol:

The hubs on my monster motorcycle wheels are 5". I think. I'd have to measure to be sure.


----------



## Saddlebag

The greatest appeal is the better view, above the horse's back instead of it's butt. To drive to Madison and return would be an overnighter, probably before picking up the cart so to eliminate at least one worry. All the gas, meals and motel $$$$. I'm beginning to feel I can't win for losing. CD, I meant the diameter of the spindle they slide on to.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Lots of people have used u-ship to move carriages.


----------



## Zexious

California--But it's such a pretty butt ;D

Taffy--I can't say enough good things about uship.


----------



## churumbeque

4horses said:


> Those tires do make me nervous. And for the cost of replacing or upgrading the tires, I might as well buy something better. From the limited research I have done, replacing the tires with motorcycle wheels would be about $200. Does that sound about right?
> 
> What do you think of this one?
> Kingston Saddlery Supply
> 
> I'm not sure what I think about the adjustable shafts though...


That 1st cart is not heavy duty enough to use a heavier 
Wheel and tire. The cart that you're looking at is not much more expensive to buy a new G&S and Iowa builds a heavier duty or one for a few hundred dollars more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

I'm seriously thinking of trying to locate plans and have a local welder build the cart. If anyone knows of where I might locate/purchase these it would be a great help.


----------



## churumbeque

Saddlebag said:


> I'm seriously thinking of trying to locate plans and have a local welder build the cart. If anyone knows of where I might locate/purchase these it would be a great help.


That would cost more headache trying to fix something I would just buy something already made she can see what you're getting and it should be cheaper. To get one that you made painted would be very expensive
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

churumbeque, for me to buy a cart the shipping is horrific. I have exhausted every venue. Competetive driving is non-existant except for one driving class at our local fair. This hardly warrants spending almost $4000 to get a decent cart in my yard. That cost plus a half decent harness. If I can locate plans I can paint the cart. The welder has been welding for 30 years and is a pretty good fabricator.


----------



## churumbeque

There are easy entry starter carts new for 700ish G&S builds a sturdier one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

